# Nebraska/Iowa Hay Summary



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Kearney, NE Thu, April 16, 2009 USDA Market News - NE Dept of Ag

Nebraska/Iowa Hay Summary - Week Ending April 17, 2009

All sales FOB point of origin per ton unless otherwise stated

NEBRASKA:
Compared to last week, hay sales trading at a mostly steady to weak
level. Trade activity and demand was very light. Pellet sales were
steady with light demand and trade activity.

Northeast Nebraska: Alfalfa: Premium 200.00/ton. Good-Premium Grass
small square bales 115.00-120.00/ton Round bales Premium 140.00/ton, Good
85.00/ton. Ground and Delivered to feedlots 115.00-120.00. Dehydrated
alfalfa pellets, 17 percent protein: 210.00.

Platte Valley of Nebraska: Alfalfa: Premium 180.00-200.00/ton, Good
Alfalfa Round Bales 75.00-80.00/ton, Ground and delivered to feedlots
120.00-125.00. Dehydrated alfalfa pellets, 17 percent protein: 205.00-
210.00.

IOWA: South Central/North Central IA (Private treaty):
Compared to last week, sales remain steady. Demand and trade activity
was light to moderate.

Detailed Quotations:
Iowa Nebraska
Alfalfa
Small and Large squares
Supreme ------------- -------------
Premium 200.00 180.00-200.00
Good ------------- -------------
Fair ------------- -------------
Large Rounds
Supreme ------------- -------------
Premium ------------- 140.00
Good 110.00 75.00-85.00
Fair ------------- -------------

Grass Hay
Small and Large Squares
Premium ------------- 115.00-120.00
Good ------------- -------------
Fair ------------- -------------
Large Rounds
Premium ------------- 85.00
Good ------------- -------------
Fair ------------- -------------

Pellets
Dehydrated Alfalfa 17pct 205.00-210.00
Sun-Cured Alfalfa 15pct -------------


----------

